# Ricing...again.



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I soaped a new scent today didn't take the advice of soaping just a small batch first :blush2.

This one, however, still resembled soap when I poured it into the molds. Wasn't nearly as bad as the first one that did this. 

What's going on with it now is that there is a lot of oil just resting on top of the soap. My question is, will it go ahead and set up? What should I expect this batch to look like in the morning? It was soaped about 3 hours ago and is looking worse and worse and time goes by.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

Its called separation Carli, you did not take it to trace far enough...You can salvage it by hot process and glop in molds.. 
Barb


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Carli, now that you mentioned the oily surface, I had the same thing happen with the same scent, it gave me false trace because I added it too soon to my mixture, the batch was lye heavy and was shredded to laundry soap (which smells wonderful, ha !). I have been very careful since then to get a good trace before adding scent. 

Jana


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

What Barb said. The batch will end up lye heavy if you don't reincorporate the separated oils back into the soap. Time for a rebatch.  You can just dump the whole thing into your crock pot, allow to melt, mix well, cook for a bit, then into the molds. It won't be pretty, but you'll be able to use it and it will be nice soap. Overheating can cause separation, too, but with acceleration from an FO, it's generally because you don't/can't mix it well enough.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

How long should I cook it in the crock pot? Will it still be seperated after this process or not?


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Do I have to use my crock pot or can I use my big enamel pot on the stove?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Big enamel stove pot is fine too, but really watch the temp...you don't want to burn it. It will not still be separated afterwards...rebatching it allows you to get everything incorporated back in. It will remind you of vaseline when it is ready. Just mix well. You can add a little liquid if you need to.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

If you use the enamel pot on stove, use a double boiler or it will burn on the bottom of the pot... uck.....


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree with Barb on the pot process.......Burnt soap isn't a pleasant smell  Crock pot (my fav) or like the others said double broiler or Hp it. 

good luck!!!!

Lynn


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Well I got it done! It was hard work and a lot of stirring but it looked like vaseline when I poured it. I unmolded it this morning and it is stickier than normal, but I didn't expect it to be normal 

On another note, it destroyed my kitchen. I thought I was going to have to take the pots and pans to the car wash to get them clean! I hope I never have to do that again, but knowing me, I'm sure I will.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Carli, 

I just shave a bad batch like that for laundry soap. I am with you - too much trouble in rebatching


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

That's what I'm going to do with this batch. It is ugly!! It does smell really good though. This will be the first time I've made laundry soap.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I haven't ever rebatched but want to know how- did you basically heat it up, stir it, and wait for it to look like vasoline? How long does this take? How ugly is ugly? Any pictures?

Also, on laundry soap- do ya'll worry about some of your oil/ butters attracting dirt instead of helping it wash away?


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Jennifer, the soap started to get gooey like vaseline as soon as it began to melt. It just took a while to melt all 10 pounds. If you ever have to do this take the time to cut it up into LITTLE chunks :/ 

This soap is ugly for several reasons. I use wooden molds that will leak if it isn't really thick when I pour it. Because this was so gloopy I used lined cake pans instead, which gave me all different sizes of bars (I was in a hurry). Also, because it was hot when I poured it, it ended up with a skin on top that made it look really strange and wrinkled. Rebatching it also messed with the scent. It was Cranberry Marmalade but after heating it, it's just Cinnamon. I guess the strongest notes are all that survived the process. 

I wonder about the soap being to oily to use in laundry soap, too. This one I'm going to use is also a really dark brown so I'm pretty sure it will lather tan. I will experiment on a few loads of towels first.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for the info


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't have any issues with laundry soap. I use darker soap on colors or whites, run it on warm/cold cycle and it works great. Cranberry Marmelade laundry smells awesome, I guess Cinnamon will work too, ha ! Never had any residue or problems. The soap is soap, it doesn't separate into butters and oils, it just melts like soap. Put a bar in a cup of hot water and let is sit, see what happens. The drum of the washer stirrs it up and the rinse cycle will rinse what would normally make rings around your tub. Again, never had any issues and I even shredded some dark chocolate colored soap (not extensive amount and mixed in with my light soap).


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

"soap is soap" Makes sense! Thanks


----------

